# An 800 year  phenomenon about to happen  ...



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2020)

Something interesting coming soon  for sky watchers.


(NEXSTAR) — The world will soon see a planetary phenomenon that hasn’t occurred in 800 years. 

On Dec. 21, the date of the December solstice, Jupiter, the largest planet in our solar system, and ringed Saturn, the second-largest, will line up perfectly to look like a double planet in the night sky. 

The two planets will be so close that they will appear to be touching, separated by one-fifth the diameter of a full moon. It will be the closest they’ve appeared since March 4, 1226.

https://www.nwahomepage.com/news/jupiter-saturn-to-form-closest-great-conjunction-in-800-years/


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 28, 2020)

So interesting!  

@Gaer  Is this what you asked about several weeks ago?

More info below from the BBC including how to view it best.  They call it a "planetary kiss" which should certainly please @Gaer.

https://www.skyatnightmagazine.com/advice/skills/great-conjunction-jupiter-saturn/


.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thsnks for the info Bonnie. Jupiter also has rings, not easy to see but they are there.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 4, 2020)

12/21/2020.....It's a Date!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 4, 2020)

Exciting news, @Bonnie!  Thank you.


----------



## Phoenix (Dec 4, 2020)

This is cool stuff.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2020)

Yes!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 5, 2020)

How to observe this in plain English: 
How to watch the great conjunction​During the last great conjunction in 2000, Jupiter and Saturn were so close to the sun that the event was difficult to observe. But skywatchers should have a clearer view of the celestial event this time around. The great conjunction *will be shining bright shortly after sunset, low in the southwestern sky, as viewed from the Northern hemisphere, NASA says. *

Through the entirety of December, skywatchers will easily be able to spot the two planets. For the next three weeks, you can look up each evening to watch them get closer and closer in the sky. 

Jupiter currently appears brighter than any star in the sky. Saturn is slightly dimmer, but still just as bright as the brightest stars, with a recognizable golden glow. 

*Saturn will appear just to the east of Jupiter*, and will even look as close to the planet as some of its own moons. Unlike stars, which twinkle, both planets will hold consistent brightness, easy to find on clear nights. 

The event is observable from anywhere on Earth, provided the sky is clear. "The further north a viewer is, the less time they'll have to catch a glimpse of the conjunction before the planets sink below the horizon," Hartigan said.


----------

